# Jovie



## kenn712 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of Jovie she is a baby


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a beauty...what mix is she and what breeder is she from??


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Eeeek!! She is Beautiful, she has that just been to the parlour look!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah she is gorgeous - love the first photo as looks like she is really posing by sitting up straight


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks so proud.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl she is!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning little girl x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> What a beauty...what mix is she and what breeder is she from??



Ah Colin do you suspect a Betty relative?? They do look similar, very pretty!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a stunning little girl


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww I love her little pointed out feet!  so adorable


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep she is a cute cockapoo .. lovely pale colouring too .. she looks so sweet ahhhh


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah Colin do you suspect a Betty relative?? They do look similar, very pretty!


I think they look VERY similar...even down to the eye lashes!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they do have the same petite daintyness about them


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovie does look like Betty .. I love the pale coat colouring ... lovely cockapoos for sure xxx


----------



## kenn712 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jovie is from a breeder near Sioux City Iowa


----------



## kenn712 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the complements on Jovie she is a wonderful family pet and she is loved very much.


----------

